# 1976 2002 FS No Rust, almost



## gnilson (Dec 10, 2010)

Selling my project, gotta move on. Solid driver w/new Weber 2bbl, some minor rust holes in the sparetire well and the rear floor, hope to have them welded up this week.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/3732308865.html

Please call me 201-602-4175 if interested. Located in Morristown NJ

Thanks
Geoff


----------

